# Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?



## TheMoneyTeam (24. Juni 2017)

*Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

Welcher ist der beste Preis-Leistungs Lüfter (120mm)?
Für leisen betrieb, aber trotzdem noch gute Kühlleistung.

Noiseblocker Eloop, Silent Wings 3 oder ein Noctua Lüfter ?
Oder ein komplett anderer?


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

Für welchen Anwendungsbereich? Radiator, CPU oder Gehäuse?


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Für welchen Anwendungsbereich? Radiator, CPU oder Gehäuse?



Wollte meinen CPU Lüfter upgraden, also erstmal einen 120mm als CPU Lüfter.

Außerdem noch zwei 120mm Gehäuselüfter.
Am besten 4 Pin PWM.

Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und natürlich Preis.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

Die Noiseblocker sind die Teuersten von den genannten, sind aber als Pull-Lüfter ziemlich gut. 

Willst du einen kompletten CPU Kühler kaufen oder nur den Lüfter darauf ersetzen? Falls zweiteres, welcher Kühler ist vorhanden?


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Die Noiseblocker sind die Teuersten von den genannten, sind aber als Pull-Lüfter ziemlich gut.
> 
> Willst du einen kompletten CPU Kühler kaufen oder nur den Lüfter darauf ersetzen? Falls zweiteres, welcher Kühler ist vorhanden?




Danke erstmal für deine kompetente Hilfe!

"Pull-Lüfter" - wusste gar nicht dass man das beachten muss.

Jedenfalls hab ich ein Bitfenix Midi Tower Gehäuse, das nur 2 Lüfterplätze vorne hat und einen hinten.

Gerade hab ich einen Noctua NF-P12 hinten verbaut der raussaugt.
Vorne hab ich einen Lepa Lüfter, der bei 900/UPM, reinbläst. Diesen möchte ich aber  ersetzen.

Den CPU Lüfter den ich ersetzen will, ist der mitgelieferte Lüfter des LC Power 120mm CPU-Kühler (~20€)

Also welche Lüfter soll A) als Pull Lüfter fürs Gehäuse nehmen und B) als CPU Lüfter?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

Die eLoop sind genau das Gegenteil eines geeigneten Pull-Lüfters.
Steht sogar in Noiseblockers FAQ:


> *Wenn ich den Lüfter "saugend" auf einen CPU Kühler oder einen Radiator montiere wird er lauter, warum?*
> Dies ist aerodynamisch bedingt, erhöhen Sie einfach den Abstand zwischen Lüfter und dem Kühler auf ca. 5-10 mm z.B. durch Abstandsrahmen (normales PC Zubehör) und das Geräusch verschwindet. Wir empfehlen möglichst eine aufblasende Montage, darauf ist der Lüfter optimiert.



Eine kleine Selektion:
Noctua NF-S12A PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks PH-F120SP_BBK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei stark blockiertem Fronteinsatz (Gitter / Filter direkt vor dem Lüfter + lediglich Seiteneinlass) empfehlen sich unter anderem die NF-S12A.
Für den Kühler dann entweder einen NF-P12 oder NF-F12 (je nach Enge und Tiefe der Lamellen).
Als persönlichen P/L-Tipp würde ich noch die F120SP heranziehen. Sind sehr leise und auch leistungstechnisch sehr flexibel.
Die besten Silent-Allrounder sind meines Erachtens die Silent Wings 3.


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

Verf***** Autokorrektur!


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die eLoop sind genau das Gegenteil eines geeigneten Pull-Lüfters.
> Steht sogar in Noiseblockers FAQ:
> 
> 
> ...




Lohnt sich eigentlich der Arctic F12 für 5€?


----------



## NatokWa (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich der Arctic F12 für 5€?



Die sind nur dann leise wenn sie mit weniger als 60% Leistung laufen ..... nicht empfehlenswert für ein UPGRADE .
Hatte die selbst mal (auch in 140mm) und habe die ALLE gegen Silent-Wings ausgetauscht .


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

ich finde die Corsair AF echt gut. Also als Auslass Lüfter. Für den Einlass braucht man eher die SP von Corsair

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

Nimm die Silent Wings.
Die sind wirklich silent, auch bei Hochlast, wegen des durchkonstruierten Rotors.

Alles billigere wirst Du bereuen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Wollte meinen CPU Lüfter upgraden, also erstmal einen 120mm als CPU Lüfter.
> Außerdem noch zwei 120mm Gehäuselüfter.
> Am besten 4 Pin PWM..


Wäre es möglich, Kühler und Gehäuse zu nennen?
Welches Mainboard?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> ich finde die Corsair AF echt gut. Also als Auslass Lüfter. Für den Einlass braucht man eher die SP von Corsair


Leider immernoch überholt 
Waren aber selbst zu Lebzeiten nicht die besten, wenn man ganz ehrlich ist.



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich der Arctic F12 für 5€?


Kommt ganz drauf an, was man erwartet.
Die P/L ist ansich sehr gut. Bei Leistung, Laufruhe und Langlebigkeit muss man aber natürlich ein paar Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

ich habe corsair af140, sind die jetzt schlecht? 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Oder ein komplett anderer?


Das Ding ist absolut grandios, leise und sehr hoher Luftdurchsatz. Fürs Gehäuse und für flache Topblower perfekt:
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Verglichen mit Noctua NF-12 P und BQ Silent Wing 2 ist er gefühlt noch eine Spur besser.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> ich habe corsair af140, sind die jetzt schlecht?


Schlecht ist relativ.
Für ihre Preisklasse waren sie durch die Bank allerdings schon immer recht anfällig für Nebengeräusche. Ist mit den neuen ML Pro mit MagLev-Lager leider auch nicht wirklich besser geworden.


----------



## 0ssi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Welcher ist der beste Preis-Leistungs Lüfter (120mm)?




SilverStone FN121-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bester Preis-Leistungs Lüfter?*

Nennen könnte man auch noch die Fractal Venturi Hf-14 die haben nen hohen Luftdurchsatz und wenig Nebengeräusche sind sogar im Preis etwas gesunken und gehören mit den Noctua Lütern meiner Meinung nach zu den Besten am Markt, bei den HP dagegen klackert gerne mal der Rotor. Wenns preiswerter sein soll würde ich zu Alpenföhn Wing Boosts 2 oder was von Scythe greifen.


----------

